# what type of paint to paint rat cage



## myzoo

hi guys what type of paint is suitable to paint my ratties cage bars i bought a metal cage but its got a few areas of rust wich i would like to paint or do you have any ideas on getting rid of rust thank you


----------



## lauz_1982

Steel wool will get rid of the rust but not sure about the paint. I'm guessing most paints will be toxic so I'd see how it looks after the steel wool? Good luck!

Laura


----------



## thedogsmother

Plasticote (sp) paint, I think you can get it from most diy shops.


----------



## zany_toon

If you get plasticote you need to ensure it's the non-toxic child safe one. From what I have been told by a mousie expert though, all japlac paints are safe.


----------



## Emz

I have seen people power coat their degu cages before and that is supposedly a safe option but can't say I am 100% sure. It'd leave a much nicer finish though.


----------

